# Cleaning the piston



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

As per title, for Pavoni or Londinium sir other lever machines, do you soak the piston in espresso machine detergent such as joe glow / cafiza to get rid of coffee oils? Do you then replace the seals?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From the oracle

https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/858-cleaning-the-piston


----------

